

Trying to find 100 happy users. Inspired by Paul Buchheit. - shafqat
http://blog.newscred.com/?p=106

======
shafqat
Anyone from the HN community want to help? Would love feedback - get in touch!
shafqat[at]newscred.com

Update: Someone asked what I meant by 'help.' I was referring to trying out
our alpha service, but any tips/advice about how YOU got 100 happy users would
be great as well.

~~~
dfranke
I'd like in. Email address is accessible from my profile page and I just
submitted it to your waiting list.

------
aston
Paul Buchheit attributed the "100 happy users" thing to Eric Schmidt, if I
recall correctly.

~~~
shafqat
He wasn't sure, but thought it was Eric Schmidt. Whoever came up with it, I
like the idea. The simplest ideas are usually the best.

------
vlad
I've done that. Then what?

~~~
shafqat
You've done what? Got 100 happy users for your startup? If so, they should be
spreading the word. If not, maybe you can make them happier?

Not sure if I misunderstood you...

~~~
vlad
Good advice!

